# interne Wakü Corsair Carbide 540 Air, i7-5820K + GTX 980 Ti



## Softy (20. September 2015)

*interne Wakü Corsair Carbide 540 Air, i7-5820K + GTX 980 Ti*

Hallo zusammen,

wie im Thread-Titel schon geschrieben, möchte ich eine interne Wasserkühlung im Corsair Carbide Air 540 einbauen, da mein EKL K2 mit der CPU leicht überfordert ist , der Rest des Systems ist unten in der Signatur aufgelistet.

Das wäre meine vorläufige Einkaufsliste, Lüfter sind vorhanden:

10 x Aquatuning 62443<br>16/10mm Anschraubtülle G1/4 - gerändelt - black matt<br>(Art.-Nr.: 30Q5RR)
2 x Aquatuning 62444<br>16/10mm Anschraubtülle 90°, drehbar G1/4 - gerändelt - black matt
2 x Aquatuning GmbH 62448<br>16/10mm Anschraubtülle 45°; drehbar G1/4 - kompakt - black matt (Elektronik)
1 x EK Water Blocks EK-Supremacy EVO, Nickel
1 x EK Water Blocks EK-FC Titan X/980 Ti, Nickel
1 x Aqua Computer aquacover DDC Laing Swiftech (41083)
1 x EK Water Blocks EK-RES X3 150
1 x Laing DDC-1 T (49064/6500023)
1 x Alphacool NexXxoS ST30 280mm (35484/14197)
1 x Alphacool NexXxoS ST30 360mm (35266/14158)
1 x Shoggy Sandwich V2
3 x PrimoChill PrimoFlex Advanced LRT Schlauch, 16/10mm, 100cm transparent
1x Aqua Computer Double Protect Ultra, Kühlflüssigkeit, rot, 5000ml

Der AGB soll in die vordere Kammer des Gehäuses, die Pumpe in die hintere Kammer.

Meine Fragen wären:

- Ist das alles kompatibel?

- Verbesserungspotential vorhanden? 

- Wären Schnellverschlüsse sinnvoll (Koolance  Schnellverschluss 16/10mm (ID 3/8" OD 5/8") Kupplung (High Flow) - QD3  Black | Schnellkupplungen | Anschlüsse | Wasserkühlung | Aquatuning  Germany + Koolance  Schnellverschluss 16/10mm (ID 3/8" OD 5/8") Stecker (High Flow) - QD3  Black | Schnellkupplungen | Anschlüsse | Wasserkühlung | Aquatuning  Germany (beide jeweils 2x mal) bzw. kompatibel zur Zusammenstellung?

- Passt der Pumpenaufsatz von den Anschlüssen, wenn ich die Wakü wie oben beschrieben montieren möchte?

- Etwas Sorgen macht mir die Radiator-Fläche, ist diese ausreichend, auch für OC?

Danke und Gruß, Softy


----------



## StefanStg (20. September 2015)

*AW: interne Wakü Corsair Carbide 540 Air, i7-5820K + GTX 980 Ti*

Mensch das schaut ja super aus täte ich so nehmen


----------



## Combi (20. September 2015)

*AW: interne Wakü Corsair Carbide 540 Air, i7-5820K + GTX 980 Ti*

das empfehle ich dir noch....
Aquacomputer poweradjust 3 USB, Ultra-Variante | Überwachung | Wasserkühlung | Aquatuning Germany
damit kannst du die pumpe per software steuern und profile anlegen,bzw,u/min,temp,durchfluss usw anzeigen und steuern lassen.
top teil.und man kann bis zu 9 lüfter ansteuern.mehrere hintereinander koppeln ist auch möglich.

btw,dir fehlt ein durchflussmesser,evtl digmesa und ein tempsensor.die bekommst du als line-in,also wird in den schlauch eingeschliffen.
die widerum kannst du an den poweradjust anschliessen und zb sagen...bei 40 grad wassertemp,soll die pumpe von 50% auf 62% hochdrehen.
oder alarm-settings,die bei temp,u/min oder durchfluss-werten alarm geben und eingreifen.


----------



## SpatteL (20. September 2015)

*AW: interne Wakü Corsair Carbide 540 Air, i7-5820K + GTX 980 Ti*



Combi schrieb:


> die widerum kannst du an den poweradjust anschliessen und zb sagen...bei 40 grad wassertemp,soll die pumpe von 50% auf 62% hochdrehen.


Bringt nur nicht viel, da der Durchfluss so gut wie keinen Einfluss auf die Kühlleisung hat.
Wenn dann die Lüfter daran anschliessen und diese bei steigender Wassertemperatur schneller drehen lassen.



Combi schrieb:


> btw,dir fehlt ein durchflussmesser,evtl digmesa und ein tempsensor.die bekommst du als line-in,also wird in den schlauch eingeschliffen.


DFM braucht man nicht unbedingt.
Was ist ein “digmesa“?
Wenn das Druckmesser heißen soll, den braucht man erst recht nicht, da eine WaKü quasi drucklos ist.

MfG


----------



## cryzen (20. September 2015)

*AW: interne Wakü Corsair Carbide 540 Air, i7-5820K + GTX 980 Ti*

ich habe bei meinen 540 2x240mm +1x360mm ( Ein 240mm Radi ist am Boden Montiert, habe die Fläche ausgeschnitten) Pumpe hinten  auf dem Festplattenkorb


----------



## StefanStg (20. September 2015)

*AW: interne Wakü Corsair Carbide 540 Air, i7-5820K + GTX 980 Ti*



SpatteL schrieb:


> DFM braucht man nicht unbedingt.
> Was ist ein “digmesa“?
> Wenn das Druckmesser heißen soll, den braucht man erst recht nicht, da eine WaKü quasi drucklos ist.
> 
> MfG



Das kann ich so bestätigen DFM habe ich noch nie einen verbaut gehabt und ich betreibe mittlerweile seit gut 7 Jahren mehrere Waküs. Bis jetzt hat es immer funktioniert


----------



## Softy (20. September 2015)

*AW: interne Wakü Corsair Carbide 540 Air, i7-5820K + GTX 980 Ti*

Danke für die bisherigen Antworten 

Also einen Durchflussmesser brauche ich glaube ich nicht. Könnte ich die Pumpe nicht auch über die (bereits vorhandene) BitFenix Recon Lüftersteuerung regeln?

Wenn noch jemand die Fragen aus dem Startpost beantworten könnte -->


----------



## SpatteL (20. September 2015)

*AW: interne Wakü Corsair Carbide 540 Air, i7-5820K + GTX 980 Ti*



Softy schrieb:


> Könnte ich die Pumpe nicht auch über die (bereits vorhandene) BitFenix Recon Lüftersteuerung regeln?


Wenn die 10W schafft, ja.



Softy schrieb:


> Wenn noch jemand die Fragen aus dem Startpost beantworten könnte -->





Softy schrieb:


> - Ist das alles kompatibel?
> *prinzipiell ja
> Welche Graka hast du genau? Hat die ein PCB im Referenzdesign? Wenn nein, passt der Kühler nicht.*
> 
> ...



MfG


----------



## Softy (20. September 2015)

*AW: interne Wakü Corsair Carbide 540 Air, i7-5820K + GTX 980 Ti*



SpatteL schrieb:


> Wenn die 10W schafft, ja.



Ja, schafft sie.



> - Ist das alles kompatibel?
> *prinzipiell ja
> Welche Graka hast du genau? Hat die ein PCB im Referenzdesign? Wenn nein, passt der Kühler nicht.*
> 
> ...



- Es ist diese Grafikkarte: http://geizhals.de/inno3d-ichill-ge...air-boss-ultra-c98t3-1sdn-n5hnx-a1275006.html, die hat schon eine Referenzplatine.

- Gut, dann nehme ich gleich die Alphacool DDC310

- Welchen Vorteil hätte Echtglas? Verfärbt sich Plexiglas mit der Zeit? Ich könnte nämlich günstig einen EK Water Blocks EK-RES X3 150 abgreifen 

- Die Schnellkupplungen hatte ich eigentlich nehmen wollen, damit ich mal ne Komponente wechseln kann, ohne das Wasser ablassen zu müssen. Liege ich da falsch?

Danke


----------



## SpatteL (20. September 2015)

*AW: interne Wakü Corsair Carbide 540 Air, i7-5820K + GTX 980 Ti*

- jup, Plexi kann sich verfärben und, wenn es nicht richtig vor behandelt wurde(getempert), kann es auch Risse bekommen und/oder platzen(sollte aber bei den EK nicht der Fall sein)

- so oft wechselt man ja nun auch nicht die Komponenten zu mal man die CPU sowieso auch ohne Wasser ablassen wechseln kann
wenn bei mir die GraKa gewechselt wird, wird die Gelegenheit immer gleich für eine Komplettreinigung genutzt und dann neues Wasser rein

Achja, habe ich oben vergessen, für eine Befüllung wirst du etwa 1l brauchen, der 5l Kanister wäre da etwas übertrieben.

MfG


----------



## StefanStg (20. September 2015)

*AW: interne Wakü Corsair Carbide 540 Air, i7-5820K + GTX 980 Ti*



SpatteL schrieb:


> - jup, Plexi kann sich verfärben und, wenn es nicht richtig vor behandelt wurde(getempert), kann es auch Risse bekommen und/oder platzen(sollte aber bei den EK nicht der Fall sein



Wobei ich nicht glaube wie du schon schreibst das sich bei EK was verfärbt oder Risse gibt


----------



## Softy (20. September 2015)

*AW: interne Wakü Corsair Carbide 540 Air, i7-5820K + GTX 980 Ti*

Alles klar, dann steht die Einkaufsliste soweit 

Nochmal zum Verständnis, es ist nicht notwendig, den AGB direkt auf die DDC310 zu schrauben, oder? Weil das würde platzmäßig nicht hinhauen. Wofür ist das 3. Loch in der Pumpe? Aus Kompatibilitätsgründen? Und ist eine Verschlusschraube für das 3. Loch mit im Lieferumfang?


----------



## SpatteL (20. September 2015)

*AW: interne Wakü Corsair Carbide 540 Air, i7-5820K + GTX 980 Ti*

Das Loch oben ist ein alternativer Eingang.
Wenn man den Deckel sepperat kauft, ist da eine Verschlussschraube dabei, daher nehme ich mal an, das da auch eine dabei ist.
Zur Sicherheit könntest du einfach mal bei Aquatuning anrufen.


----------



## chischko (20. September 2015)

*AW: interne Wakü Corsair Carbide 540 Air, i7-5820K + GTX 980 Ti*

Ich bin ja von den Norprene Schläuchen schwerstens begeistert... nicht das Schönste, aber SEHR gut zu verarveiten und lang haltbar etc. Tygon R6012 Norprene Schlauch, 15,9/9,6mm, 100cm schwarz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Softy (20. September 2015)

*AW: interne Wakü Corsair Carbide 540 Air, i7-5820K + GTX 980 Ti*



SpatteL schrieb:


> Das Loch oben ist ein alternativer Eingang.
> Wenn man den Deckel sepperat kauft, ist da eine Verschlussschraube dabei, daher nehme ich mal an, das da auch eine dabei ist.
> Zur Sicherheit könntest du einfach mal bei Aquatuning anrufen.



OK, dann vielen Dank für die Beratung  Bestellt wird dann in den nächsten Tagen  Bilder folgen 



chischko schrieb:


> Ich bin ja von den Norprene Schläuchen  schwerstens begeistert... nicht das Schönste, aber SEHR gut zu  verarveiten und lang haltbar etc. Tygon R6012 Norprene Schlauch, 15,9/9,6mm, 100cm schwarz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland



Danke für den Vorschlag, geht optisch aber leider gar nicht


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (20. September 2015)

*AW: interne Wakü Corsair Carbide 540 Air, i7-5820K + GTX 980 Ti*

Kühlfläche sollte für moderates OC ausreichen. Was hast du den angepeilt?


----------



## Softy (20. September 2015)

*AW: interne Wakü Corsair Carbide 540 Air, i7-5820K + GTX 980 Ti*

24/7 sollte die CPU mit 4,5 GHz mit 1,21 Volt laufen (ist pretested), die Grafikkarte @stock oder mit leichtem OC ohne Spannungserhöhung.

Zum Benchen würde ich schon gerne die 5GHz anpeilen und die Grafikkarte ans Limit bringen. Aber ich kann zwischen den Benchmarks ja auch immer eine Pause zum runterkühlen machen


----------



## kC0pter (21. September 2015)

*AW: interne Wakü Corsair Carbide 540 Air, i7-5820K + GTX 980 Ti*

Beim Schlauch kannst du noch etwas sparen. Ich hab eine ähnliche Konfig verbaut, auch von der Größe her und habe von den 3,3m noch ca 1,9m übrig.
Welche Lüfter willst du verwenden, da du keine in der Liste angegeben hast?

Da das bei dir auch ein ziemlicher "tight-fit"-Spaß geben wird, empfehle ich dir noch ein paar Verlängerungen bzw. Anschlusswinkel zu holen, z.B.:
Winkeladapter 45° drehbar G1/4" auf G1/4" IG - rund - black matt | Adapter | Anschlüsse | Wasserkühlung | Aquatuning Germany
Verlängerung G1/4 auf G1/4 25mm - gerändelt - black matt | Adapter | Anschlüsse | Wasserkühlung | Aquatuning Germany

Willst du wirklich ein Tube-AGB einbauen? Ich glaube, es wäre sinnvoller, einen 5,25"-AGB zu verbauen, dann sparst du Platz, z.B:
Alphacool Repack Single Bayres 5,25" - Rev.2 | Behälter - solo | 1x 5 1/4" Bayres | Ausgleichsbehälter | Wasserkühlung | Aquatuning Germany
Aquacomputer aquabox professional 5 1/4" schwarz G1/4 | Behälter - solo | 1x 5 1/4" Bayres | Ausgleichsbehälter | Wasserkühlung | Aquatuning Germany

Und ein Tipp: Achte immer darauf, ob die Dichtungsringe in den Anschlüssen drin sind.   
Hab da selbst zweimal schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht beim Befüllen . Sowas fällt kaum auf.


----------



## StefanStg (21. September 2015)

*AW: interne Wakü Corsair Carbide 540 Air, i7-5820K + GTX 980 Ti*

Jetzt sag mir bitte mal wo er den AGB einbauen soll?  Seine Schächte sind Vertikal also müsste er ihn auch so einbauen. Wie soll er ihn so befüllen? Das wird bestimmt lustig


----------



## kC0pter (21. September 2015)

*AW: interne Wakü Corsair Carbide 540 Air, i7-5820K + GTX 980 Ti*

Hab ich auch gemacht ist kein Problem. Das Gekabel sieht ein wenig abenteuerlich aus, ich weiß (wird noch geändert ).
Du befüllst den AGB und wenn der Kreislauf voll ist und läuft, schiebst du ihn in den Schacht und verschraubst ihn .


----------



## Softy (21. September 2015)

*AW: interne Wakü Corsair Carbide 540 Air, i7-5820K + GTX 980 Ti*



kC0pter schrieb:


> Beim Schlauch kannst du noch etwas sparen. Ich hab eine ähnliche Konfig verbaut, auch von der Größe her und habe von den 3,3m noch ca 1,9m übrig.
> Welche Lüfter willst du verwenden, da du keine in der Liste angegeben hast?



Ich habe extra mehr Schlauch bestellt, weil StefanStg auch noch etwas Schlauch braucht 

Ich verwende erstmal meine Enermax T.B.Apollish Lüfter weiter, wenn die zu wenig Power haben, kann ich die immer noch tauschen.



kC0pter schrieb:


> Willst du wirklich ein Tube-AGB einbauen? Ich glaube, es wäre  sinnvoller, einen 5,25"-AGB zu verbauen, dann sparst du Platz, z.B:
> Alphacool  Repack Single Bayres 5,25" - Rev.2 | Behälter - solo | 1x 5 1/4" Bayres  | Ausgleichsbehälter | Wasserkühlung | Aquatuning Germany
> Aquacomputer  aquabox professional 5 1/4" schwarz G1/4 | Behälter - solo | 1x 5 1/4"  Bayres | Ausgleichsbehälter | Wasserkühlung | Aquatuning Germany
> 
> ...



Also ein 5,25" AGB kommt für mich nicht in Frage, ich finde, dass so ein Tube einfach besser aussieht und der passt auch gut unter die Grafikkarte.

Danke für den Tipp


----------



## kC0pter (21. September 2015)

*AW: interne Wakü Corsair Carbide 540 Air, i7-5820K + GTX 980 Ti*



Softy schrieb:


> Ich habe extra mehr Schlauch bestellt, weil StefanStg auch noch etwas Schlauch braucht


Gut, wenn noch jemand brauch, dann da nicht sparen 



			
				Softy schrieb:
			
		

> Ich verwende erstmal meine Enermax T.B.Apollish Lüfter weiter, wenn die zu wenig Power haben, kann ich die immer noch tauschen.


Die sind ganz gut, genügend Static-Pressure sollten die auch haben und wenn sie sowieso schon vorhanden sind, warum nicht 



			
				Softy schrieb:
			
		

> Also ein 5,25" AGB kommt für mich nicht in Frage, ich finde, dass so ein Tube einfach besser aussieht und der passt auch gut unter die Grafikkarte.


Gut, ich wusste nicht, wie viel Platz da noch ist . Deswegen hatte ich den empfohlen, aber wenn der Platz reicht, dann auf jeden Fall Tube. Sieht echt besser aus.
Vllt dann ein aqualis mit Beschichtung, da perlt das Liquid ab und bleibt nicht haften und es ist noch ein bissl günstiger:
Aquacomputer aqualis ECO 100 ml mit Nanobeschichtung, G1/4 | Aqualis Behälter | Röhrenbehälter | Ausgleichsbehälter | Wasserkühlung | Aquatuning Germany


----------



## Softy (22. September 2015)

*AW: interne Wakü Corsair Carbide 540 Air, i7-5820K + GTX 980 Ti*

So, die Sachen sind bestellt, am Wochenende wird gebastelt 

Bilder kommen dann hier und/oder in meinem Tagebuch  Vielen Dank an alle Beteiligten 

P.S. Habe sicherheitshalber noch einen 140er Radi für den Hecklüfter mitbestellt.


----------



## cryzen (27. September 2015)

*AW: interne Wakü Corsair Carbide 540 Air, i7-5820K + GTX 980 Ti*

tygon baut di ebesten schläuche mit, gerade bei 13/11 16/13mm sehr biegsamm immer noch


----------



## cryzen (27. September 2015)

*AW: interne Wakü Corsair Carbide 540 Air, i7-5820K + GTX 980 Ti*

das sollte überhaupt kein problem sein mit der kühlfläche. meine cpu rennt momentan mit 5 ghz dauerhaft und die 970 mit bios mod auf 1535 jetzt bei 1.25v


----------



## Softy (27. September 2015)

*AW: interne Wakü Corsair Carbide 540 Air, i7-5820K + GTX 980 Ti*



cryzen schrieb:


> tygon baut di ebesten schläuche mit, gerade bei 13/11 16/13mm sehr biegsamm immer noch



Zu spät  Die Kiste ist schon umgebaut. Hier auf die Schnelle mal ein Bild, alles weitere über die diversen Hindernisse beim Zusammenbau poste ich, wenn ich mehr Zeit habe:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kC0pter (29. September 2015)

*AW: interne Wakü Corsair Carbide 540 Air, i7-5820K + GTX 980 Ti*

Das sieht richtig nize aus  :thumbsup:
Und der Stil mit dem rot-schwarz gefällt mir sehr, vor allem dann noch mit einem Cablemod-Set


----------



## chischko (29. September 2015)

*AW: interne Wakü Corsair Carbide 540 Air, i7-5820K + GTX 980 Ti*

Nette Optik, durchaus!  
Das Einzige was stört sind diese beiden echt hässlichen Aufkleben ganz links im Bild mittlere Höhe.... Dieses blaue Intel Logo und diesen Killer Schwachsinn würde ich mal noch ganz fix entfernen... Anders als das Alphacool Logo sieht das nur billig aus...


----------



## Softy (30. September 2015)

*AW: interne Wakü Corsair Carbide 540 Air, i7-5820K + GTX 980 Ti*



kC0pter schrieb:


> Das sieht richtig nize aus  :thumbsup:
> Und der Stil mit dem rot-schwarz gefällt mir sehr, vor allem dann noch mit einem Cablemod-Set





chischko schrieb:


> Nette Optik, durchaus!



Danke, mir gefällt es auch richtig gut 



chischko schrieb:


> Das Einzige was stört sind diese beiden echt hässlichen Aufkleben ganz  links im Bild mittlere Höhe.... Dieses blaue Intel Logo und diesen  Killer Schwachsinn würde ich mal noch ganz fix entfernen... Anders als  das Alphacool Logo sieht das nur billig aus...



Verdammt, jetzt wo Du es sagst   Aber so oft glotze ich jetzt auch nicht ins Gehäuse, als das mich die Aufkleber übermäßig stören würden, von meiner Sitzposition sehe ich eh nur den Killer-Aufkleber, der andere wird vom Schlauch überdeckt 


Jetzt noch kurz zu den Schwierigkeiten / Inkompatibilitäten:
- Der hintere 140er Radi war unmöglich zu montieren, weil wir sonst mit dem Schlauch von oben nicht durchgekommen wären und den oberen Radi andersrum einbauen wäre auch nicht gegangen, weil da der 360er Radi vorne anstößt. Daher mussten wir den 140er leider weglassen 
- Beim vorderen Radi mussten wir die Lüfter minimal nach unten versetzt befestigen, weil die am oberen Radi anstoßen. Das hatte zur Folge, dass der unterste 120er Lüfter nicht reingepasst hat weil er unten an den Tüllen angestoßen ist. Diesen musste ich an den beiden Stellen, an der die Tüllen sitzen ca. 3mm abfeilen.

Ansonsten hat alles ganz gut geklappt, auch wenn es ein ziemliches Gefummel war


----------



## kC0pter (30. September 2015)

*AW: interne Wakü Corsair Carbide 540 Air, i7-5820K + GTX 980 Ti*



Softy schrieb:


> Jetzt noch kurz zu den Schwierigkeiten / Inkompatibilitäten:
> - Der hintere 140er Radi war unmöglich zu montieren, weil wir sonst mit dem Schlauch von oben nicht durchgekommen wären und den oberen Radi andersrum einbauen wäre auch nicht gegangen, weil da der 360er Radi vorne anstößt. Daher mussten wir den 140er leider weglassen
> - Beim vorderen Radi mussten wir die Lüfter minimal nach unten versetzt befestigen, weil die am oberen Radi anstoßen. Das hatte zur Folge, dass der unterste 120er Lüfter nicht reingepasst hat weil er unten an den Tüllen angestoßen ist. Diesen musste ich an den beiden Stellen, an der die Tüllen sitzen ca. 3mm abfeilen.


- Den hinteren hätte ich so oder so nicht montiert, da da nur die heiße Luft zum "kühlen" da wäre und das würde nichts bringen .

- Deswegen nehm ich gerne bei solchen "Close-Combat" - WaKüs sie 45°-Verlängerungen und auch einfache gerade Verlängerungen. Sehen nicht schlecht aus und beheben so ein Problem ganz easy . Und vie kosten tun die jetzt auch nicht


----------



## Softy (30. September 2015)

*AW: interne Wakü Corsair Carbide 540 Air, i7-5820K + GTX 980 Ti*



kC0pter schrieb:


> - Den hinteren hätte ich so oder so nicht montiert, da da nur die heiße Luft zum "kühlen" da wäre und das würde nichts bringen .
> 
> - Deswegen nehm ich gerne bei solchen "Close-Combat" - WaKüs sie 45°-Verlängerungen und auch einfache gerade Verlängerungen. Sehen nicht schlecht aus und beheben so ein Problem ganz easy . Und vie kosten tun die jetzt auch nicht



- Nein, den vorderen und den oberen Radi mussten wir ja so montieren, dass sie Luft aus dem Case ziehen. War eigentlich anders geplant, ging aber platztechnisch nicht. Somit wäre der hintere 140er Radi der einzige gewesen, der kalte Luft abbekommt  Das ist jetzt eben eine Wakü mit dem etwas anderen Airflow 

- Gut, falls ich mir nochmal eine Wakü antue (), weiß ich bescheid


----------

